# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Projecto calha Leds

## Rui Silveira Nunes

Boas

Vou iniciar um projecto para uma pequena calha leds, com o seguinte material:

perfil aluminio 1000x95x20mm http://www.bisalarmes.com/por/index.html
2 fontes LPF-25D-24 Meanwell http://www.meanwell.com/search/LPF-25D/default.htm
1 fonte LPF-60D-20 Meanwell http://www.meanwell.com/search/LPF-60D/default.htm
5 leds cree XM-L T6 http://www.ledrise.com/product_info....uper-deal.html
5 leds cree XP-E RB http://www.ledrise.com/product_info....quare-PCB.html
5 leds cree XP-E B http://www.ledrise.com/product_info....quare-PCB.html

Tudo isto deve ficar por 160 (mais coisa, menos coisa)

Esquema anexo

calha aqua-Model.pdf

Aguardo opiniões...

----------


## NunoDinis

Rui,

quanto aos XP-E RB eles vão dizer-te que já não tem em stock e que os novos (e melhores, como eles dizem) são os XT-E RB... Eu sei porque encomendei a semana passada e o objectivo eram os XP-E...
A que amperagem vão funcionar os XP/XT? já tens ideia? 
Depois não te esqueças de adicionar os portes... o free-shipping vale o que vale como eles te vão explicar...
Vais utilizar lentes?

Abraço.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

A corrente posso ajusta-la, pois estas fontes permitem, depois logo vejo, mas devo ir para os 2,7A para os XM e 750mA para os XP/XT.
Quanto é que costumam cobra de portes? Nunca comprei lá nada...
Quanto a lentes pensei nisso, mas não sei, posso sempre meter à posteriori. Achas que devo meter? quais e em que leds?

Abraço

----------


## NunoDinis

Pois, o conselho era não puxares a mais de 1A os XP tendo em conta que depois tens que ter refrigeração forte. 750, se tiveres dissipador, provavelmente nem necessitas de ventoinhas.
De portes, se vier da Alemanha cobram 15,99 via DHL, se quiseres esperar 2/3 semanas que vá para a Roménia e depois eles enviem de lá(um bocado estupido, mas enfim...), são 6,9€

Quanto a Lentes, pessoalmente prefiro não colocar, mas depende da distancia da calha para a água, do que tenho lido. Se for para colocar por cima do tanque até uns 10/15cm de altura, acho que não é necessário, se for para colocar a 50cm, por ex, já seria bom ter algo. O Problema creio que não é só a qunatidade de luz ser menor no tanque, mas tanbém a quantidade de luz ser maior na sala...ou no quarto, depende de onde tens o tanque.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Já tenho a calha feita, com exepção de um conjunto de leds azuis que não consigo soldar. A solda não agarra aos contactos do led, não sei porquê. Todos os outros leds soldei com facilidade, mas estes não consigo. alguem me pode dar uma dica? tenho estação de solda e desengordurante, mas mesmo assim não consigo

----------


## Jaime Branco

Por vezes passar um bocado de palha de aço na zona a soldar ajuda muito " cuidado para não danificar o led)

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

já raspei com uma faca... e nada. será a qualidade da solda?

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Já consegui soldar, tive de pré-aquecer o dissipador.

Vou avançar para a alteração das calhas T5. que quantidades de ledes devo meter para ter o efeito de uma 6x80W T5??

Penso em usar este tipo de ledes devido às fontes que quero meter:

leds cree XP-E RB 
leds cree XP-E B
Cree LED XP-G R5

----------

